# Want to get scared stupid in CA



## AFTricker (Oct 13, 2009)

So I have a group of friends who want to do something to get us close to each other. I think a good idea would be to visit a real haunted place and scare the crap out of use just for fun. What ever it is. I want to know the closest haunted place where a group of about 10 people can go to at night to scare the crap out of our self. We live in San Diego. There is the whaley house, but no one is allowed in there by their self at night. Any ideas??? We want to get ourself scared like crazy. We are Air Force cadets, so we all can handle good stuff. Throw your ideas my way. No fabricated haunted house ideas please. Tank YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
This may seem like a silly question but what are air force cadets doing in San Diego instead of Colorado Springs?


----------



## AFTricker (Oct 13, 2009)

haha You are probably thinking about the academy. We are not at the academy. We are ROTC cadets. Seems like you know a little about air force cadets. We just want to do something to get us close to each other. Something to scare the crap out of each other. It is kind of our responsibility to get close to each other. Anyone know of a place in San Diego where we can go to scare the crap out of us? And no we are not some silly immature dudes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't believe anybody has posted an announcement for any pro-haunts in California.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.hauntedhouseonline.com/california_haunted_houses

http://www.californiahauntedhouses.com/

http://www.hauntedhouses.net/haunted-houses/California/


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

FWIW, I Googled and found these but you may already know all of them:

http://www.gothere.com/sandiego/Ghosts/index.htm

http://www.realhaunts.com/haunted-houses/united-states/california/san-diego/


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Then again, for something completely different you could take your buddies into Mexico. Go to the seediest part of Tijuana you can find and make a buy of some substance or another. Wait until dark and cross back into the states via tunnel/swim/fence climb. Extra points for pics of border patrol personnel. 

That would scare me stupid anyway....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think he just wants to be scared and not arrested


----------



## AFTricker (Oct 13, 2009)

We do not want to be arrested. That is for sure. Yeah I already know about those places. Thanks for the links anyways. Has anyone been to the El Campo Santo Cemetery or The Whaley House and know if these places are open to public at night or not? I do know that The Whaley House is off limits to the public except for tours.


----------



## craig2009 (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a very amazing link!


----------

